# Abbreviations lol !!!!



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Got to laugh here as ive been reading these boards and theres always these abreviations and ive no bloody clue what they mean so i just skip them or make summit up. Can anyone help me out here so atleast the threads make a bit more sense, LOL! ( i know that one ):laugh:


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Doh = What Bread is made from 

Abs = Smarmy kid from "5"

Quads = Little 4 wheeler motorbikes chavs use on pavements.

Bi's = what you want your birds mates to be.

Tri's = How you go about talking her into it over and over.

Thats it for now mate food time... Grub = nasty little thing out of the garden


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Some here

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/muscletalk/acronym.html

few more off the top of me 'ed

ECA = eph/caffaspirin

EFA = essential fatty acids

PCT = post cycle therapy (after gear)

BB = barbell

DB = dumbbell

OHP = over head press

EOD = every other day

FBR = full body routine

BCAA = branch chain amino acids

EAA = Eseential (" " " ")

PWO = post work out (after training nutrition normally)

GH = growth hormone

HCG = human chorionic gonadotropin

COCK = average 9 stone bicep boy swinging weights round a gym hell bent on staying little


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Cheers lads, but i was refering to those within a sentence, such as PMSL- which i now know means P1ss mysel laughing. So its things like " IMO " etcetc??


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

how long you got?

http://www.netlingo.com/emailsh.cfm


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> how long you got?
> 
> http://www.netlingo.com/emailsh.cfm


sweet! :thumb:


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> how long you got?
> 
> http://www.netlingo.com/emailsh.cfm


+rep, quality!! :thumbup1:

At a quick glance I liked this one:

ACORN A Completely Obsessive Really Nutty person

:thumb:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Did they have?

NUMPTIE

New Uneducated Muppet Pumping Testosterone Injections Everyday


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

never knew what bump meant until now cheers lost soul.

BUMP


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> never knew what bump meant until now cheers lost soul.
> 
> BUMP


*B*ig

*U*p

*M*y

*P*ost


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Did they have?
> 
> NUMPTIE
> 
> New Uneducated Muppet Pumping Testosterone Injections Everyday


 :lol: got to remember this one incase i get it...

was going to rep but not allowed


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhh there are loads I can think of making up

TWOTS

Those Who Only Train Summertimes


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

A Pscarb special...

FNAC

Friday Night Arms Club

or something similar...pmsl...


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

lots of them about,,some how don`t theink there will be many strutting there stuff this year if this bl+++y rain keeps up...

Numptie is going to take some beating though.. :lol: :lol:



Lost Soul said:


> Ahhh there are loads I can think of making up
> 
> TWOTS
> 
> Those Who Only Train Summertimes


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

they sould make a sticky out of this for people new to the net! lol


----------

